# Recommendations?



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm thinking about a couple day trip to the Texas gulf coast for tarpon fishing.
Probably June or July. Galveston? Mansfield? Corpus? 
Suggestions?
TIA


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Some questions*

for you: Are you bringing a boat? fishing from the beach? hiring a guide? Have you every fished for tarpon alone or with other people? Have you read thru the threads in the Tarpon forum. A wealth of knowledge there for you. Let me know and I will continue.


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

No boat, no beach. Will be looking for a reasonable guide. Never caught one before. Tried several years back, but weathered out both days. 

Mainly trying to figure out what area has the best tarpon fishing in June-July. 

I looked through the topics in "Texas Tarpon." Most seemed to be about Florida & other locales. Since I'm probably not going to Baja this year, thought I'd keep some of my money in Texas.

Thanks.


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*I used Mike LaRue*

for my guide in Sept 2012 and we hooked up on my 150# and my friends 130# off of galveston. If you wait until July I would be available to share cost with you on a trip. I will be using my own boat between now and then when the weather permits, to cruise "tarpon alley" in search of the silver kings. I usually cruise between the jetties all the way to san luis pass as far out as 8-9 miles. Looking for the spinner sharks or mud trails or concentrations of mullet/shad in hopes of locating the tarpon. Some trips we encounter the bull reds and they are a blast to c&r. I'm always looking for others who want to "chase the Kings. On another location I think probably the smaller tarpon are already in most of the coastal waters of texas by now. Maybe another month or so before the bigger ones show up. Hope you get hooked up. Its an experience you will never forget. I know!


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info. PM sent.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*aug sept*

i'd go aug sept time frame anywhere on coast.


----------



## ToTheBacking (Oct 20, 2010)

July and August is the best time to go. Port O'Connor or Galveston are good places to target.


----------

